# Swallow Creek Camping & Hunting



## Blackberryhill (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm heading to the mountains next week for some turkey hunting and maybe some trout fishing. I would like to check out Swallow Creek WMA, but I've never been there. Has anyone hunted there or camped in the WMA? I wanted to get some opinions on the camping areas. I have camped at Cooper's Creek and Warwoman in the national forest sites, both are great camp areas. Opinions or advice from anyone in the know would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Whit90 (Apr 2, 2013)

ive steped foot in there a couple of times but not much... only hunted it once, called up a hen... there r deff turkeys up there... and from what i saw camping on the wma is very primitive


----------



## Blackberryhill (Apr 3, 2013)

whitney90 said:


> ive steped foot in there a couple of times but not much... only hunted it once, called up a hen... there r deff turkeys up there... and from what i saw camping on the wma is very primitive



Thank you, that's good information. My main concern was the camping, may stay at another location and travel for a few hunts there.


----------

